# Ignored Text Messages



## amanda32

Nope, really no excuse. It just means they don't care enough about you to respond. And/or they don't have manners.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I mother fucking hate when my texts go ignored.

However I'm a giant hypocrite, and opt to ignore a shit ton of them (and phone calls--especially phone calls) throughout my day.


----------



## LadyJava

snail said:


> I never would have guessed that Java had an issue with this, since she doesn't always respond to my texts. *shrugs* I guess I tend to leave people hanging when I text, if I'm not sure how to end a conversation. A lot of people take texting very casually, so I tend not to take it personally when they don't respond. I do like to hear from my friends, though.
> 
> Nice response = positive
> No response = *neutral*
> Mean response = negative


My phone currently is having an issue with receiving texts. When I have time and remember to do it, I'll call the phone company and see what's up. I also share my phone with my daughter, who spends a great deal of time on it, so it's possible I've missed some I've received while I was away and it's lost in the 100's she's received. I'm sorry and I'll try to do better, but for now, the phone is on the fritz.

That's actually how my therapist helped me. I would tend to always jump immediately to the worst conclusion: she/he hates me. But do I sometimes neglect to return texts/calls to people I like? Yes; for various reasons that have nothing to do with disliking the caller. So I try to give people the benefit of the doubt first -- her phone isn't working, she didn't see my text, she's busy, etc. I will try to be better about keeping up with my texts/calls and let people know when my phone is acting up, since it does make people feel unappreciated and unloved. :sad:


----------



## Yours

Kevinaswell said:


> I mother fucking hate when my texts go ignored.
> 
> However I'm a giant hypocrite, and opt to ignore a shit ton of them (and phone calls--especially phone calls) throughout my day.


I feel 'ya. 

Though, I tend to reply to most all of my texts. At least until the person gets hellishly annoying.


----------



## billydamndean

Just Send it And Forget it


----------



## Drake

What is this texting thing that you are talking about?

Actually just assume that whoever I am texting, or email has a good reason for not being able to respond, such as the death of a loved one, chronic leprosy, or something such as devastating.


----------



## INFpharmacist

Introverted Thinkers read text messages. 

Introverted Feelers write text messages. 

Extroverted Thinkers interact through text messages. 

Extroverted Feelers express themselves through text messages.

(or at least that's what I've noticed...)


----------



## 666

treesee said:


> Depends on the person. If I know they are kind of a space cadet about texts I dont think anything of it (one of my* INFJ friends for example will reply after 2 days *lol). Other than that everyone seems pretty good about it because i always try my best to reply and tend to focus my attention on people who reciprocate.


That's so true of me.. lol but myself I find It annoyng when a person I'm interested in does this to me. My one ex. ENFJ was answering just when I'd get pissed... Finally I left him for that. Now I've got an ENTJ.. nd he's kinda in my role, this doesn't annoy me, cause I'm not that crazy about him yet, but I'm getting at that point and this freaks me out, seriously, I don't want to leave him, but such behaviour pisses off too bad.. I end so many relationships because of this, let's call "nonsense"...


----------



## windex

Vanity .


----------



## Lilsnowy

INFpharmacist, that is brilliant. Thank you. I'm making that wallpaper on my phone!


----------



## Mercer

DayLightSun said:


> Don't.
> It's our instant gratification culture that has you feeling that way.
> At least part of it.


i never thought of it that way. i sometimes feel like that when someone dosnt answer my facebook messages.


----------



## Korvyna

If I didn't ask a question in the text message I don't mind not getting a reply... Because if someone texts me something, and I don't really have a reply I tend to ignore it too. Well, unless it's them telling me something like "Hey I got the house!" Then I'll reply with a simple congrats. Well, unless someone asks me a direct question, I don't always reply. So in turn, I tend to not get upset if someone doesn't reply to me either.

Though, I've also noticed a lot of people I know don't tend to have their phone by their side every waking moment of the day like I do... So while I might send a text after work, I may not get a response for a couple of hours because they didn't have their phone near them. I've even been slacking lately since I've been sick.:shocked:


----------



## Spooky

I started this thread about 7 months ago and I must say that I don't take it so personally anymore when someone doesn't reply to my text. It really depends on the content of the message, who I was sending it to, and if I was asking a question.


----------



## Scylla

Spooky said:


> I started this thread about 7 months ago and I must say that I don't take it so personally anymore when someone doesn't reply to my text. It really depends on the content of the message, who I was sending it to, and if I was asking a question.



that's great!

yeah, i think a few years ago i would also have taken it personally (or at least questioned why), but now i don't get upset UNLESS it's by someone i am really into, or a message that's urgent.


----------



## INFpharmacist

Lilsnowy said:


> INFpharmacist, that is brilliant. Thank you. I'm making that wallpaper on my phone!


Isn't it true, though? :crazy:

The best is how the Extroverted Thinkers text. They're so funny... You won't get a text from them for long periods of time, but whenever there's something going on, they're all over it!


Whenever it comes to texting, there's so much that I feel like writing. (Cuz hey, I like writing! :tongue Sometimes I have to stop myself from writing too much, though. I'll read over messages before I send them out, because I'm afraid of sending out needless words or details. To me, texting is almost a form of shorthand, so the more concise the message, the better- which can be difficult at times.

Occasionally, it's easier to ignore a text than to respond to the extent that I would like. :blushed:


----------



## Aerorobyn

This usually depends. There are some people that I honestly don't care whether or not they reply; however, there are a select few that I feel a sense of rejection if I do not get a reply. Also, if it's something important, I would like a quick response. If I don't get it, I just get a tad bit frustrated. 

On a side note: The thing that irritates me most about text messages is getting those one word responses, especially when I receive one that just says, "K" in it.


----------



## Vanitas

No, but it does make me wonder if the text actually arrived or not. If it's nothing important, well, it doesn't really matter? I don't usually reply to small talks/ no question texts myself. 

But I try to be more sensitive when it involves personal relationships/ new acquaintances.


----------



## fishalee

amanda32 said:


> Nope, really no excuse. It just means they don't care enough about you to respond. And/or they don't have manners.



what if the person is just truly really busy and gets 89 texts a day and cant start a text conversation or worry about how her tone might sound if she replies really quickly? i think it's rude to call someone rude without thinking about his or her situation.


----------

